# Solved: Outlook Express



## Ken__1 (May 28, 2007)

I am using Outlook Express for my email & Windows XP. I can't open a PDF or PPS file when it is attached to an email, but If I save either one to "My Documents", I can open it just fine. I have gone into "Folder Options", "File Types" & found "PDF" & "PPS" and then went into Advanced and directed it to program that should open them. I still cannot open those files without saving them to "My Documents". I do have Adobe Reader 8 and Microsoft Power Point Viewer. The files open perfectly when accessing them from "My Documents". Any suggestions?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Welcome!

When you say you "cant open" the files, what exactly happens when you try? Any messages that could give us a clue here?


----------



## Benny Bumble (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Ken,
I have the same problem (if you want to call it that)! I only have the pps viewer & not the complete program which I believe is part of Office, not sure. Anyway I'm not sure whether I've ever tried to open a adobe file from O.E. either, but like you I can open them fine in other programs for example.
cheers,Benny


----------



## Ken__1 (May 28, 2007)

I get the message "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel".


----------



## Ken__1 (May 28, 2007)

I also purchased "Registry Booster 2" & "System Tweaker" from Uniblue Systems, LTD (advertised at top of page) and scanned my computer. Still can't open the 2 types of attachments (PDF & PPS) in Outlook Express!

UPDATE.
I now can open PPS attachments in Outlook Express. I went into Folder Options in the Control Panel. I clicked File Types, PPS, Advanced, clicked new and typed in Open for action and found Microsoft Powerpoint Viewer to run it. That now works. As for PDF files, I tried the same thing and it will not save the information when I type in Open & the location of the program, Adobe Reader 8.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Suggest you uninstall Adobe Reader 8.0, reboot.

Delete the folder:

C:\Programs Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0

Reinstall Adobe Reader.

Hopefully that will cleanup your system and repair the file association.

Zee


----------



## Ken__1 (May 28, 2007)

Blue Zee said:


> Suggest you uninstall Adobe Reader 8.0, reboot.
> 
> Delete the folder:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Zee - It worked! I guess sometimes the easiest solutions are overlooked. Thanks again.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Ken__1 said:


> Thanks, Zee - It worked!


You're welcome.

Glad it was that simple.

Please mark it as solved, using the Thread Tools options just above your initial post.

Cheers.

Zee


----------

